# My avatar sucks



## cheesyPOOF5 (Mar 11, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone could make me a new avatar, my current one sucks horribly. It doesn't have to be the same as mine it would just be cool if it keeps with my name (cheesyPOOF5=cheesypoofs). If someone could do this it would be really awesome.


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 11, 2007)

Ok, there's my shot. Traditional and new "personalized" flaver.


----------



## unusername (Mar 11, 2007)

mine sucks too


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 11, 2007)

I like yours, keep it.


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Mar 11, 2007)

I love you mthrnite!


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 11, 2007)

awwww...
.. shucks!


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Mar 11, 2007)

Lol check the sig


----------



## TLSpartan (Mar 11, 2007)

mine sucks ass as well. time to trawl the internet


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Mar 11, 2007)

no, yours is hilarious


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 11, 2007)

I like yours too. Kinda Motorheady.


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Mar 11, 2007)

Jeez this topic is like a chat room people are replying so quickly.


----------



## TLSpartan (Mar 11, 2007)

mthrnite( or anybody) canu do me a sig please. my one is really crappy and you would be the greatest. so please can u do me a sig and if u cant it doesnt matter. if u do make one it has to have a spartan in it(greek or good ole master chief)


----------



## TLSpartan (Mar 11, 2007)

ill keep it then. mthrnite can u  please make me a sig then. with a spartan in it(greek or masterchief)


----------



## lolsjoel (Mar 11, 2007)

Boy, MY avatar sucks!


----------



## MaHe (Mar 11, 2007)

Mine doesn't suck. PWNED!!1


----------



## yee (Mar 11, 2007)

Mine pwns, nothing like Kirk McLean FTW!


----------

